# **RAFFLE - Mini Carbide Tool 3 Piece set giveaway- RAFFLE**



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

RAFFLE CLOSED

Ok, the time has come for my final tool give away.

General Info
*- All funds collected will be used to purchase the 3 cutters for the winner.*
*-There will be only one winner*
*-A total of 28 tickets will be sold at $2 each, 5 tickets maximum per member.*
*-i will try to update this thread with total $ collected and the number of tickets remaining.*
*- Any remaining funds will go directly to my church woodworking class, so any donations are welcome, just put a note with payment.:thumbsup:*


*Rules:*
*1- Anyone with atleast 25 posts can participate. International friends can participate but will need to cover shipping difference.*
*2- Must post a comment in this thread stating that you want to participate in the raffle and i will PM you the paypal info.*
*3- Payment must be sent as Money sent to freinds and family, to avoid the fees charged by paypal and keep all funds twards the cutters, i will round down if your payment has fees. include screen name in the notes.*
*4- Wait untill all tickets are sold to call the winner. *
*5- Comment once in a while..*


if you do not win this set but still would like to get one, i have an ad in the classifieds http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f23/carbide-turning-tool-set-no-handle-42889/

GOOD LUCK TO ALL

Updated September 18th @ 2:13am central time
*0 Tickets Remaining*
*$57.50 Collected*

Ticket number - Name 


1. duncsuss 
2. duncsuss 
3. robert421960
4. robert421960
5. robert421960
6. robert421960
7. robert421960
8. wendell white
9. wendell white
10. wendell white
11. wendell white
12. wendell white
13. rrbrown
14. rrbrown
15. robhodge
16. robhodge
17. robhodge
18. robhodge
19. robhodge
20. duncsuss
21. duncsuss
22. duncsuss
23. Shop Dad
24. Shop Dad
25. Shop Dad
26. cabomhn
27. cabomhn
28. cabomhn


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I only need one winning ticket but count me in for two so it looks good.:laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> I only need one winning ticket but count me in for two so it looks good. :laughing:


Lol, sound good

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

My woodturning club's next meeting will be at the local Woodcraft store on Thursday -- by coincidence, Craig Jackson of Easy Wood tools will be there and will demonstrate the EWT products.

Lessons from the inventor -- can't be bad :thumbsup:

(in for 2 tickets)


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ill take 5 tickets
im sure that gives me twice the chance as rrbrown
of coures he is a moderator so i better be careful:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

It only takes one ticket to win.:laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

:thumbsup:


rrbrown said:


> It only takes one ticket to win.:laughing:


 yes it does,,,


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Russ set me up with 5 tickets please
Thanks


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

wendell white said:


> Hey Russ set me up with 5 tickets please
> Thanks


Pm sent

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> I only need one winning ticket but count me in for two so it looks good.:laughing:


 got you on the list


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Rus, put me down for 5 tickets as well!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robhodge1 said:


> Rus, put me down for 5 tickets as well!


Pm sent

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> ill take 5 tickets
> im sure that gives me twice the chance as rrbrown
> of coures he is a moderator so i better be careful:laughing::laughing:


Well I doubled the odds of a Robert winning.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robhodge1 said:


> Well I doubled the odds of a Robert winning.


Lol, your gonna break the system...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

9 tickets left, that could just be two more people... Lol, I'm heading to Arizona next Monday for a week on a work call, so I hope we get a winner sometime this week...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought they would have been gone by now. 

Maybe this will help get more traffic.:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have 5 of the top seven tickets so im sure im gonna win :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

We just need 2 people to get the rest of the tickets and we are good to go...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I took two thinking I would leave others a chance.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> I took two thinking I would leave others a chance.


Still got 3 more with your name on them...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

ok, I'll take another 3 ... paypal on its way ... :yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> ok, I'll take another 3 ... paypal on its way ... :yes:


Got it, 6 more tickets left.... Come on guys...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i think you will sell the rest tonight no problem:yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> i think you will sell the rest tonight no problem:yes:


I hope so, I want to give these away soon 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Ah, geeze fine. I'll take three of 'em. arty:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Ah, geeze fine. I'll take three of 'em. arty:


Yay.. pm sent

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Six smackaroonies heading your way.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Alright I think I will take the final three! Just send me the paypal address and I will get it headed your way ASAP :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

see i told ya:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay, once the last payment is recieved ill use the random number generator to pick a picket number....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Alright the money has been sent!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Awesome,, so I'm gonna give a little time and post the winner at 4pm central time in about 36 minutes. I'm at work right now LOL

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

And the winner is


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

hey, that's m... uh, congratulations Robert!!!!!


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Congrats Robert!:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah congrats Robert, picked up the cutters, manager gave me 10% discount, so left over cash will go to my class...
Total for 3 cutters -$44.38 +$5.10 shipping leaves me with $8.02 for my class,, 
I'll ship it tonight....









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ME? REALLY?:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
I never win anything:no::no:
Thanks RUS for doing this for us:yes::yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> ME? REALLY?:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
> I never win anything:no::no:
> Thanks RUS for doing this for us:yes::yes:


No problem, thanks everyone for participating...:thumbsup:

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

All packaged up and in the mail, Robert there is no reason we shouldn't see a bunch of new pens and goblets posted in this forum now, enjoy 









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats Robert :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Grats Robert!!

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Congrats Robert!!


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats Robert .... Happy turning


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Way to go Robert...3 more handles to turn now! I need to make a bed extension for my Delta so I can turn a 16" handle for the cutter I won.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats! Reading all these messages almost makes me feel like a winner


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

robhodge1 said:


> Congrats! Reading all these messages almost makes me feel like a winner


almost is the key word:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I have 6 more of these sets available, minus the cutters Ofcourse. If the people who participated in this raffle are interested in a set, I can deduct the amount u put in twards the tickets from my sell price. 


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f23/carbide-turning-tool-set-no-handle-42889/


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

do you ever sleep?


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

I might take you up on that offer, would that hold for a couple weeks until after payday? :laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> I might take you up on that offer, would that hold for a couple weeks until after payday? :laughing:


For sure


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> do you ever sleep?


Sometimes....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

IF ANY OF THE PARTICIPANTS OF THIS RAFFLE BUY THIS SET AT FULL PRICE BEFORE SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 22nd, I'LL THROW IN THE LARGE ROUGHING TOOL WITH THE CUTTER INCLUDED FOR FREE. I only have 1 large tool available right now...

cutters for the 3 piece set not included...

Edit: looks like robhodge1 swept up this deal.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> IF ANY OF THE PARTICIPANTS OF THIS RAFFLE BUY THIS SET AT FULL PRICE BEFORE SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 22nd, I'LL THROW IN THE LARGE ROUGHING TOOL WITH THE CUTTER INCLUDED FOR FREE. I only have 1 large tool available right now...
> 
> cutters for the 3 piece set not included...


PM sent!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Oooh nice! I may have to take you up on that. Let me check the funds and get back to you.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol, Rus is a salesman, huh!?!

You guys will not be dissapointed with his tools. I currently have 5 of them and they are all quality. On top of that, his prices are excellent. Add the cost of the wood for the handle and the three cutters and you are still less than the cost of buying one of these tools at the store!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like Rob beat you to it Shop dad. I'll still take off whatever u spent on the raffle of the price of the set


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Lol, Rus is a salesman, huh!?!
> 
> You guys will not be dissapointed with his tools. I currently have 5 of them and they are all quality. On top of that, his prices are excellent. Add the cost of the wood for the handle and the three cutters and you are still less than the cost of buying one of these tools at the store!!


Not good at selling, but need the cash to make the diamond detail tool and get the cutter....lol


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robhodge1 said:


> PM sent!


It's going in the mail tomorrow morning....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Robert, don't forget to post pictures of the handles you make for this set, I'm sure everryone wants to see them...


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I will as soon as I get to make them I promise


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

So I have two of these sets left and would like to get rid of them quickly, so anyone still reading this thread, if you buy the full 3 piece pen turning set +shipping, I will throw in your choice of large round or square cutter shaft for free. That's only $15 per tool. No cutters included though.. this week only and I only have two sets available...

Once these are all gone, I'm done with making tools..


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Man you tempt me soooooo much...but baby on the way diapers tripling in price and a furnace that just gave up the ghost completely has to win out.... Heh, and im still tempted. Everyone seems to love those tools.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Well Rus if this is the last ones your going to make I guess I need to buy my set now.,.
Send me a pm with total and ill get you paid
Thanks


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

PhilipCollier said:


> Man you tempt me soooooo much...but baby on the way diapers tripling in price and a furnace that just gave up the ghost completely has to win out.... Heh, and im still tempted. Everyone seems to love those tools.
> 
> PCollier -the forever rookie-


Congrats on the baby.... Got a stash of wood?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

One is gone lol


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I aaved a bunch of oak skid wood from work..most is red oak but every now and then i get a pretty diamond 











Spalted oak burl. Gotta love it.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Are these set up for the EWT cutters?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Are these set up for the EWT cutters?


The mini tools yes. The large one is for any cutter including ewt


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Ah geez fine! Let me know what shipping is. I'll go with the radius cutter if possible. Otherwise square since I have your round one. Thanks!


----------

